# Trumbull - 7/19/11



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2011)

Another hot one at Trumbull last night.  Fortunately the group was small and the really fast guys were the ones who didn't show up.  We were able to keep it to a somewhat sane pace, that was still enough to keep me at the back of the pack, but at least I could see the front for a lot of the ride.   With the heat it was actually best to keep moving for the most part, stopping for too long resulted in overheating due to lack of airflow.  Stopping at the kiddy playground and sticking my head under sprinkler helped a little though.

This ride was the strongest I've felt at Trumbull yet, heat be damned.  The slower pace played a big part in that for two reasons (IMO); 1.) I was able to sort of keep up with the pack for a lot of the ride, which gave me the incentive to push a little harder to try to keep it that way.  When the pace is too fast and I fall off the back of the pack I tend to not push as hard, I guess I just feel defeated.  Plus, I was less concerned about speed and could concentrate more on technique on the more technical sections (which is a lot of Trumbull).  And 2.) My legs held up longer so I had that extra push to make it over stuff a little easier.

All in all a great ride, and we did some exploring to find some stuff that could be fun with a little work...  It was 10.89 miles with and average moving speed of 7.11mph.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid...ll=41.266066,-73.213406&spn=0.030258,0.076303


----------



## powhunter (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice!   Yesterdays heat was brutal..Glad ya had a good ride...I love it when the real fast guys dont show up!!


Steveo


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 20, 2011)

Bvibert summed up the ride well!! Even though I sometimes dread the lead up to this weekly ride because of the pace, amount of climbing, etc. it really has done wonders for my riding. Even though we really didn't push too hard last night it was still great to pedal around with other great riders and was able to actually watch and learn. 

Really enjoyed the new 29'er bike on the rocky/root infested sections of trail down by river, it literally floated right over most of them and made for a very smooth ride. Still a little gun shy on some of the more intimidating technical sections, especially the downs but I'm sure as I get more comfortable it will all come together.

I did like the "new to me" sections of trail we rode. They were a bit abandoned but actually rode pretty nice. With a little work a good 3/4 of a mile of single track be officially added to the network.


----------

